# Davido celebrates as his lover, Chioma becomes multi-millionaire after endorsement - Information Ng



## ese (May 7, 2018)

Nigerian Afro-pop singer and lover boy, Davido is quite elated after his ‘babe’, Chioma who has for the past few days been on media headlines, bagged an endorsement deal. 

It’s no doubt that the chef achieved this feat because of the publicity generated from the way her beau treats her …





via INFORMATION NIGERIA – https://ift.tt/2jzJMOk 

Get more Nigeria Entertainment News


----------

